# quintessentially canadian...



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

leavin HMV today I got to thinking...I'm looking for Hot Shots on cd by Trooper...love the LP and want to get it on cd as well...

when you think about what album is quintessentially Canadian...what do you think of? what album can you listen to, and immediately think it's Canadian...or alternately...be proud to be Canadian because of it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Which, surprisingly to me, only went as high as #13 on CANADIAN album charts, according to wiki. Their next 6 in a row, and 8 out of 10, went to #1, with the other pair reaching #2. But Up To Here made their reputation, as far as I'm concerned.

Being from Kingston, I'm surprised you didn't mention them eczomes.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

keto said:


> Which, surprisingly to me, only went as high as #13 on CANADIAN album charts, according to wiki. Their next 6 in a row, and 8 out of 10, went to #1, with the other pair reaching #2. But Up To Here made their reputation, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Being from Kingston, I'm surprised you didn't mention them eczomes.


my parents listened to the country station growing up...the rock that I got was spending time with my uncle...but it was AM radio...so all classic rock...

i dont ont know what my quintessential Canada album I'd pick...but...I can safely say, not the Hip...


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Any Gordon Lightfoot, Stompin' Tom, or Stan Rogers. They sang about Canada and the Canadian experience.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Kerry Brown said:


> Any Gordon Lightfoot, Stompin' Tom, or Stan Rogers. They sang about Canada and the Canadian experience.


That nails it for me. No one but a Canadian could have produced their music.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Guess Who - Share the Land


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Rheostatics did an album of music inspired by the Group of Seven. That's pretty Canadian. I have a double album of Don Messer's Greatest Hits. That's pretty dang Canadian too. Robert Charlebois' "Lindberg" album, and pretty much anything by Tanya Tagaq.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

keto said:


> Which, surprisingly to me, only went as high as #13 on CANADIAN album charts, according to wiki. Their next 6 in a row, and 8 out of 10, went to #1, with the other pair reaching #2. But Up To Here made their reputation, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Being from Kingston, I'm surprised you didn't mention them eczomes.


that's the one I'd pick as well. 

BTO / Guess Who probably made more of an international splash (Not Fragile / Share the Land respectively)
Ann Murray represented us well for a while. (Snowbird?)
Bryan Adam's "Cuts Like a Knife" was the cat's meow for a while.
Neil Young's ouvre should gets a honourary degree, though it was mainly created in the US.
I don't like Rush, so they don't make my list.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

For some reason I'm thinking Bryan Adams -cuts like a knife.
and im not even a fan.
maybe the Tom Cochrane one with the song Big League on it.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Reckless is definitely a killer klassic album!

also noticing that the hip is the newest album...at 20 yrs old...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;SI6UuwQtcUE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SI6UuwQtcUE&amp;list=PL94gOvpr5yt2SWbLivsW8RA2 aOLLePYob[/video]


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I've always thought Sam Roberts was taking rock where it should be going. He's the first Canadian band that comes to mind.

I'm also pretty proud of the arcade fire's earlier stuff.

Maybe not quintessential though...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2015)

Great choice Lola. It was a toss up between 'blockheads' and 'not fragile' for me.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

High Class In Borrowed Shoes is still one of my favourite tunes. I took every opportunity to catch them in the clubs in the 70s. Always an amazing show. I've never seen anyone do an over-the-head kick to a crash cymbal on a drum riser, spin, and land right in front of the mic after a solo like Kim could.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;Ut-9Xnnw6kE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut-9Xnnw6kE[/video]


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have always loved Anvil! They are such troopers! I loved the documentary about them. I have watched more times than I will admit to! Trying to ride the tide of fame was such an elusive game for them. They tried so damned hard and never gave up~

[video=youtube;jDC2e6i6Quw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDC2e6i6Quw[/video]


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My husband used to be the garment manufacturer for a lot of Canadian bands. This is one of them. It was exciting to be able to be back stage with this band in their hey day!
Very talented group of guys.

[video=youtube;uK0AmgDGpPo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uK0AmgDGpPo[/video]


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Really dependent on our age. Lola already touched on these guys but this is the first album that came to mind after reading the OP.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Although it's a compilation...Best of the Guess Who would be my choice.

Fun to see some vintage era bands and music being mentioned. I can remember a contest back in the early 70s put on by a soft drink company. Each band member's picture and name was printed on the bottom of the cans. You had to use the can opener to see who you had. I believe the idea was to collect the entire band and submit them as a group to claim your prize. I think they had Crowbar, April Wine, Stampeders, among others if I recall.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Holy crap Crowbar! Wow I forgot about them. What a great Canadian musical icon![video=youtube;truzy5iOUKM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=truzy5iOUKM[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

When I look for music I never think of where they are from. If I like it, I like it. I may eventually find out where they are from but it will be due to the fact that I was told, not that I care.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Surprised nobody mentioned Bob and Dug McKenzie, Great White North. That just screams Canadiana. But, as I was reading through the replies, my favorite Canadian album is Self - Titled Wide Mouth Mason. The River Song, or Corn Rows are really quintessentially Canadian. Love those guys, great guitar work.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

[video=youtube;ek_Xf2HTsZo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ek_Xf2HTsZo[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

Mr. Henman is on this one.

[video=youtube;Ut-9Xnnw6kE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut-9Xnnw6kE[/video]


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

All these great Canadian bands! I'm loving being reminded of them to appreciate their music and times all over again.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

So I did a little digging,it was a 7 up contest. Collector can bottoms featured April Wine, Crowbar, Guess Who, Lighthouse and Edward Bear. Prizes included a Datsun 240z, BOAC trip to London, Electrohome plastic bubble top stereos, albums and rock posters. Oh and David Henman was one of the April Wine faces to be collected.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Who could forget the Metal Queen, Lee Aaron! I still love her music. The band is so tight in this song!

[video=youtube;dz-Y4TfCcYU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dz-Y4TfCcYU[/video]


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Nomeansno/Hanson Brothers
SNFU

Two of my all time favourites but I'll be adding to this list for sure.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> Who could forget the Metal Queen, Lee Aaron! I still love her music.


The band I was in (mid 80's) shared a studio with hers.
They had it for the week, us, the weekends. Gary McCracken (Max Webster) was her drummer at the time.
He used to put a cigar ash on his drum stool to make sure we didn't sit on his kit. Needless to say, it always
fell over (our Marshall's were set at 11). I sang at the time and it was very difficult because her perfume
lingered on the mic. It was kinda cool reading her lyric sheets that she left behind.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

For me, it was this one.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> View attachment 12625
> For me, it was this one.


My absolute favorite Rush album. I still have it! I like the old Rush the best!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Been thinking about this a fair bit the last few days, I think ultimately it has to be these guys. Kills me that this is a live track, just awesome.

[video=youtube;jFEIVkSHaJU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFEIVkSHaJU[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Milkman said:


> View attachment 12625
> For me, it was this one.


Agreed, they had me from the D to Dsus intro. At the time I only knew it sounded cool.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> My absolute favorite Rush album. I still have it! I like the old Rush the best!


I first saw Rush when they toured this album.

I was pretty much blown away within seconds.

Then I went back and heard the first album and then saw them a number of times in various locations.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Gordon Lightfoot for me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2015)

Milkman said:


> I first saw Rush when they toured this album.
> 
> I was pretty much blown away within seconds.
> 
> Then I went back and heard the first album and then saw them a number of times in various locations.


I take it that you also went to all/most of the Rush/Max Webster new years concerts at MLG? Awesome days, eh?!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Does anyone remember when Rush played the Gasworks on Yonge street? It was just before they hit the big time. Max Webster also played there too! It's was my birthday when Kim played there. Got free drinks for most of the night. Gasworks was such a cool bar! That used to be our Saturday night hang out place. Apparently the bar where all the cool people hung out! Speaking of bars! Does anyone remember the Electric Circus or the Picadilly tube?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> Does anyone remember when Rush played the Gasworks on Yonge street? It was just before they hit the big time. Max Webster also played there too! It's was my birthday when Kim played there. Got free drinks for most of the night. Gasworks was such a cool bar! That used to be our Saturday night hang out place. Apparently the bar where all the cool people hung out! Speaking of bars! Does anyone remember the Electric Circus or the Picadilly tube?


I used to play at the Gasworks in the 80s.

It was a great rock bar (two actually).

You just never knew who would be sitting in the crowd.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

How about Raffi's Baby Beluga? I loved it when it came out and now my kids love it.

And for bonus marks it was mixed and engineered by the kid Daniel Lanois with Grit Laskin playing as well. Bruce Cockburn also plays on some of his earlier stuff. 

Cudos for getting kids into music young. It's genuine, heartfelt music too - not gimmicky like you sometimes hear in kid’s music.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I used to play at the Gasworks in the 80s.
> 
> It was a great rock bar (two actually).
> 
> You just never knew who would be sitting in the crowd.


What was the name of your band back in the 80's?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> What was the name of your band back in the 80's?



I played there with two bands.

One was Jett. The other was Victim.

Coincidentally, I was rummaging through my guitar cave last weekend and found an old contract from one of those gigs.

We made more money then than bars are paying today. Sad.

This is a live clip of Jett. I'm on the left.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfFHW0RIbtk&list=FLPU-fLUrzEz6KWHHjQBGkvQ


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I played there with two bands.
> 
> One was Jett. The other was Victim.
> fty
> ...


Omg you were a hot little tamale! I have the right one? The one with the white guitar strap? You can see the cigarette smoke wafting in the air. Times have changed!

Thanks for sharing with us. That was so very cool! Nice playing!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> Omg you were a hot little tamale! I have the right one? The one with the white guitar strap? You can see the cigarette smoke wafting in the air. Times have changed!
> 
> Thanks for sharing with us. That was so very cool! Nice playing!!


Thank you.

Those were the days my friend, we thought they'd never end.

I'm playing a show on Saturday.

No cigarette smoke, but a hazer and fog machine.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I'm playing a show on Saturday.


Where are you playing? I would love to come and see you play. I really would! That would be so much fun.

I am just getting into the groove of playing with others. It's as much fun as you can have with all your clothes on! lol

- - - Updated - - -

My music and my guitar are absolutely my #1 priority in my life! (besides family)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> Where are you playing? I would love to come and see you play. I really would! That would be so much fun.
> 
> I am just getting into the groove of playing with others. It's as much fun as you can have with all your clothes on! lol
> 
> ...


It would be a pleasure to meet you. The show details are below. I can even share the set lists if you're interested.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2015)

Milkman said:


> I can even share the set lists if you're interested.


Please do,


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Please do,


No problem


In The Flesh -Pink Floyd
The Stake - Steve Miller
Radar Love - Golden Earing
Aqualung -Jethro Tull
Boat on a River - Styx
Losing My Religion - REM
Perfectly Good Guitar -John Hiatt
Bloody Well Right -Supertramp
Piano Man -Billy Joel
Mother / Pigs on the Wing - Pink Floyd
My Generation -The Who
Hush - Deep Purple
Whipping Post - Allman Brothers

Foreplay - Boston
Turn it On Again - Genesis
Free Ride - Edgar Winter Group
No Quarter - Led Zep
Crime of The Century -Supertramp
Let it Be - The Beatles
Fly Like an Eagle - Steve Miller
The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway - Genesis
Phasors on Stun - FM
Snortin Whiskey - Pat Travers
Big League - Tom Cocharan
The Ocean - Led Zep
Woman From Tokyo - Deep Purple

Barrets Privateers - Stan Rogers
Some Kind of Wonderful - Grand Funk
A Penny for your Thoughts - Peter Frampton


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2015)

cool set.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome set list, including a bunch I wouldn't dream of attempting. If you take any videos at the show please post 'em.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks guys

Without a very talented keyboardist I wouldn't attempt a lot of them myself.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Too cool Mike. Just curious, did you ever get buckle rash on the back of your strat back in the days?:smile-new:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Swervin55 said:


> Too cool Mike. Just curious, did you ever get buckle rash on the back of your strat back in the days?:smile-new:



To put it mildly. Those were workhorse parts guitars. I built both in that clip.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Great playing. That must have been fun as hell. People shit on the 80s music a lot, but it just felt like more fun to me.

If I manage to drive out to the show, keep an eye out for me. I'll be the only guy flashing his titties at the band. Understandably, I will be by myself.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Great playing. That must have been fun as hell. People shit on the 80s music a lot, but it just felt like more fun to me.
> 
> If I manage to drive out to the show, keep an eye out for me. I'll be the only guy flashing his titties at the band. Understandably, I will be by myself.


Your titties are welcome. Just stay the F away from my mom.

There was a lot of great music in the 80s, but you had to look.

That song was from the 70s if I'm not mistaken though.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

And now for something completely Canadian.

[youtube]NqjWgu-97ls[/youtube]


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

H*ey we can't forget Loverboy! Surprised no one mentioned them. 

[video=youtube;TnHm4ro_l8s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnHm4ro_l8s[/video]*


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Purchasing beavertail or poutine at intermission would make that a total immersion...Bachman do that lead break? 


Xelebes said:


> And now for something completely Canadian.
> 
> [youtube]NqjWgu-97ls[/youtube]


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am an 80's music lover! That's what I play with my jam buddies right now. Most of it is 80's and there is even some late 70's in there! Hell! Screw the music of the 90's and forward. I am caught in a time warp and *I love it!* That music is seriously happy music. What a great vibe I get especially when playing with the band I jam with. Too much damn fun! I wouldn't trade it for anything!

ADHD I am sitting here looking out the window and all the power just went off. My laptop is completely charged. All is good for a couple of hours or whenever the power goes back on! The lightening is amazing! You can feel the rumbling shaking the house! 


and NO I am not smoking anything!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Sea to Shining Sea.
[video=youtube;Ir4RbbK9ziY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ir4RbbK9ziY[/video]
[video=youtube;TVY8LoM47xI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVY8LoM47xI[/video]
[video=youtube;2yS97_eVuXg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yS97_eVuXg[/video]
As far as pouteen goes, never had it. Fries and gravy with a cheeseburgers and a Blue, now that's Canadian, especially if the cheeseburger is Triple O and the tray stretches across the front and/or rear seat, window to window.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2015)

[video=youtube;gdZUTTDsc7U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdZUTTDsc7U[/video]

I remember going to school and always walking past the purple 
'fludd' bus when Greg was in the band (I was 11 at the time).


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Besides (older) Hip, Moxy has got to be my favorite Canadian band...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moxy_(band)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_bands_from_British_Columbia
Some of the West Coast sound. Bluz, who did I miss aside from The Hometown Band, Mock Duck and Valdy?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Winters Green (Trooper), Night Train Revue, Jason Hoover & The Epics, off the top of my head - Let me take a trip in the Wayback Machine and I'll get back to you. Trying to remember the bands from Mother Tucker's Yellow Duck (Cheech & Chong were the house band for a while), Retinal Circus, Oil Can Harry's, The Cave, Gary Taylor's and a few more clubs I remember. Isey's Strip City had the best local and touring musicians behind the curtains...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Juno presenter......[video=youtube;fwwPmNWQfIY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwwPmNWQfIY[/video]


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> Winters Green (Trooper), Night Train Revue, Jason Hoover & The Epics, off the top of my head - Let me take a trip in the Wayback Machine and I'll get back to you. Trying to remember the bands from Mother Tucker's Yellow Duck (Cheech & Chong were the house band for a while), Retinal Circus, Oil Can Harry's, The Cave, Gary Taylor's and a few more clubs I remember. Isey's Strip City had the best local and touring musicians behind the curtains...


Little Daddy and the Bachelors and Bobby Taylor and the Vancouvers. (4 ******s and a *****). Take a Walk down Granville, across the Burrard St bridge and then down 4th to the end. Or go to the Cave and places like that. Then there were the local bands that played the bars from Pemberton to Hope.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Costuming has been provided by the Bay.

[youtube]LM4POEqyxyo[/youtube]


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> Little Daddy and the Bachelors and Bobby Taylor and the Vancouvers. (4 ******s and a *****). Take a Walk down Granville, across the Burrard St bridge and then down 4th to the end. Or go to the Cave and places like that. Then there were the local bands that played the bars from Pemberton to Hope.


And before Gastown was gentrified, there were a few 100-200 seat places in some old warehouses and basements where you could catch local bands and smoke dope openly (well sort of). Of course 4th Ave was the place to hang out and find some good live music any time.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> And before Gastown was gentrified, there were a few 100-200 seat places in some old warehouses and basements where you could catch local bands and smoke dope openly (well sort of). Of course 4th Ave was the place to hang out and find some good live music any time.


There was a place behind The Olde Spaghetti Factory. Basically one large room with a bar, some tables and that's about it.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> There was a place behind The Olde Spaghetti Factory. Basically one large room with a bar, some tables and that's about it.


I can't recall exact locations but something like that sounds about right. Fast forward to the late 70s, our band shared a HUGE warehouse space with Pointed Sticks and Doug and the Slugs (I turned down an offer to play bass for them, idiot that I am). As part of our rent agreement, we played illegal raves advertised by word of mouth - $2 admission and $5/beer when a case cost about $7. I'm sure there were more places over the years like that.









(I'm at bottom left if you're curious)


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Scotty said:


> Besides (older) Hip, Moxy has got to be my favorite Canadian band...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moxy_(band)


I was a big Moxy fan back in the day,saw them 2-3 times .

Powder Blues Band was from BC weren't they ?

[video=youtube;wk-kDr4oMxQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk-kDr4oMxQ[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Don't laugh too hard...Canadian ..yup... corny...huge.....

Fast forward to 13:10 and prepare to drool.... then I thought that would be frikkin' loud 
even the drums make me drool 

[video=youtube;PFx6S7RR7Ug]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFx6S7RR7Ug[/video]


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> I can't recall exact locations but something like that sounds about right. Fast forward to the late 70s, our band shared a HUGE warehouse space with Pointed Sticks and Doug and the Slugs (I turned down an offer to play bass for them, idiot that I am). As part of our rent agreement, we played illegal raves advertised by word of mouth - $2 admission and $5/beer when a case cost about $7. I'm sure there were more places over the years like that.
> 
> View attachment 12822
> 
> ...


Damn bluz, when you kick the Wayback machine into gear you take guests. $5 for a beer and $5 to add more smoke to the atmosphere.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Bubb said:


> I was a big Moxy fan back in the day,saw them 2-3 times .
> 
> Powder Blues Band was from BC weren't they ?
> 
> [video=youtube;wk-kDr4oMxQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk-kDr4oMxQ[/video]


At the moment that album is spinning on the Viking. Downchild, We Deliver just finished. Darby Mills and the Headpins is up next. Westcoast sound to the max. I know somewhere I've got a tape of the Grapes of Wrath when they played an event north of Kelowna in 1990.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> At the moment that album is spinning on the Viking. Downchild, We Deliver just finished. Darby Mills and the Headpins is up next. Westcoast sound to the max. I know somewhere I've got a tape of the Grapes of Wrath when they played an event north of Kelowna in 1990.


Them's some good musics you got playin' there. Don't turn up Darby too loud though unless you have some good solid rafters holding up your roof.

BTW, I noticed 'The Dock' marked on the map in my poster. Do you remember that place? Previously the Oom Pa Pa, it was an old warehouse built on a dock jutting out over Burrard Inlet until it partially collapsed and then burned down in the early 80s. It held 2000 people and had three stages, one at each end and one in the middle where bands would play an hour of original material. As the band on one stage finished, a band on another stage would start, and so on for the night. The bands played for free but, hey, where else could a no-name band play original material for up to 2000 people? A lot of later-to-be-famous musicians showcased there. Ah, the memories of days when people enthusiastically supported live music...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> Them's some good musics you got playin' there. Don't turn up Darby too loud though unless you have some good solid rafters holding up your roof.
> 
> BTW, I noticed 'The Dock' marked on the map in my poster. Do you remember that place? Previously the Oom Pa Pa, it was an old warehouse built on a dock jutting out over Burrard Inlet until it partially collapsed and then burned down in the early 80s. It held 2000 people and had three stages, one at each end and one in the middle where bands would play an hour of original material. As the band on one stage finished, a band on another stage would start, and so on for the night. The bands played for free but, hey, where else could a no-name band play original material for up to 2000 people? A lot of later-to-be-famous musicians showcased there. Ah, the memories of days when people enthusiastically supported live music...


Where to start? Dorian Gray.....Sheeee-it. Darby Mills....we moved to Vernon in '55, I believe she had an older sister and, the rafters will hold. The Dock....previously the Oom Pa Pa where the Vancouver Ocktoberfest was held. Any band that had a set that would last an hr there could play for no money. The door and the "bar" went to the owners. The bands got paid in booze, drugs and groupies. And there usually were people from other places in the audience. If I recall correctly (the grey cells from the late 60's and 70's are kinda fuzzy) Hendrix did a set there as did a group with Tommy Chong in it. It was a good place but at 2 in the morning if you were on foot it wasn't a good idea to walk back to Hastings and Main by yourself. The place did jump especially when the fleet was in. It was a large town version of dances at the Legion and places like that.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Don't laugh too hard...Canadian ..yup... corny...huge.....
> 
> Fast forward to 13:10 and prepare to drool.... then I thought that would be frikkin' loud
> even the drums make me drool
> ...



I used to watch that show and I remember that episode.

Thanks for the morning smile.


----------

